# Ford 3910 Oils



## Jim Monitor (Aug 23, 2020)

I have searched and searched and I can not find anything stating what kind of engine oils to use and what type of hydraulic fluid to use. I have read that some Ford models do require a very specific Hydraulic fluid. 

Does the 3900 have special requirements for it's oils? I don't know but I do want to treat the tractor as it should be.

Also, if anyone can direct me to a source for manuals I would also be grateful. Any help at all is really appreciated.

Ford 3910 
Model CA414C

Jim


----------

